# Mongol pics



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Cannot wait to put some arrows through it and hopefully hit the target. Still looking for a decent thumb ring and arrows. 

I need to find out who made this: 45# @28", so about 50# at my draw.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Here it comes


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice bow!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Very cool. I tried one one. It was very smooth to draw. The biggest challenge for me was no locator grip. Way fun, but difficult, for me, to shoot well.
Enjoy!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Very nice bow indeed.
Have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul I can see you rolling on the ground legs wraped around bow trying to string it lol lol lol


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a little puzzled. I asked a friend of mine - reptile enthusiast - if this is rattlesnake skin and he said no way. He said some kind of viper or cobra skin. He's looking into it, but if any of you can identify it please do.

Guy I got the bow from said it was cobra skin, but I didn't believe it. Now I inclined to think he wasn't just trying to pull a fast one on me. 

Shot the puppy last night and punched a hole in the wall. Faster and more powerful than I had expected.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

cobra skins do not usually have patterns, but rather solid colors... I've checked viper skins and couldn't find a matching pattern here. Same for python. Maybe anaconda?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> I'm a little puzzled. I asked a friend of mine - reptile enthusiast - if this is rattlesnake skin and he said no way. He said some kind of viper or cobra skin. He's looking into it, but if any of you can identify it please do.
> 
> Guy I got the bow from said it was cobra skin, but I didn't believe it. Now I inclined to think he wasn't just trying to pull a fast one on me.
> 
> *Shot the puppy last night* and punched a hole in the wall. Faster and more powerful than I had expected.


Are puppies in season? LOL!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Are puppies in season? LOL!


:lol3:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Pierre Couture said:


> cobra skins do not usually have patterns, but rather solid colors... I've checked viper skins and couldn't find a matching pattern here. Same for python. Maybe anaconda?


Adult cobras, yes. But I've been able to find baby King Cobras with pattern on skin, just like this. An adult KC gets to 4m+

Anyway, I'll wait for my friend to look into it. He has a huge collection of books on snakes. From what I could see by doing a little research: it's either a king cobra or an amur viper skin.


----------

